# Fox Valley Rocks!



## coronacars (Apr 9, 2017)

I thought I would provide some positive input. I ordered 6 or 8 seedlings earlier this year from them and was very happy with their packaging and promptness of shipping. They orchids were packed well and I received exactly what I ordered. The orchids were shipped within 2 days of payment and Tom handled everything via email. I was very impressed with his promptness and professionalism. If I wanted anything else from him I would not hesitate to order from him again.

The orchids are healthy and so far growing fast.:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2017)

Yes. If you want a list of good vendors, let me know.


----------



## coronacars (Apr 9, 2017)

Please I would love that. I don't need to reinvent the wheel here.


----------



## JAB (Apr 9, 2017)

Tom is on my list of solid orchid folks.


----------



## abax (Apr 9, 2017)

Mine too! In addition, I'd add Marilyn at Windy Hill, Big
Leaf and pupsidog on ebay and Rob at littlefrogfarm. Oh,
forgot Springwater and [email protected].


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 11, 2017)

I'll add SVO ( sunset valley orchids). Their paph list may not be very big but the plant quality was among the best with excellent packing, and I'm rather picky. 
His plants for the most part come from his breeding and the price is also great! 

If you shop on eBay, icepengwyn ( mainly resells QF plants in Hawaii, usually uncommon stuff and great price, so things sell fast and often you don't even know they sell anything unless you check often lol ) is the best as far as the plant quality. Squeaky clean & healthy, but of course, you can see the photos of what you will get on the listings. 

Big leaf, Windy Hill Gardens, Piping Rock Orchids (personally picked at local shows and nursery visit, so no surprise here) also carry great plants.

Parkside used to be a great source but no long around sadly.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2017)

In addition to those mentioned, Mainstreet Orchids usually has interesting seedlings. Orchid Inn Ltd. is good. Woodstream also.Clouds and Paramount from Canada. OZ on eBay if they show the plant. CGMOODY on eBay has recently sold some interesting plants but used stock photos , at least they were her own. Our own Chrismende has a Facebook business, seems to be good. If you can grow from flask, Flasks by Chuck Ackers is good.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2017)

BTW, does anyone know who got HP Norton's collection from Orchidview?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 12, 2017)

NYEric said:


> BTW, does anyone know who got HP Norton's collection from Orchidview?



Did HP Norton sell everything to Krull-Smith?

From Woodstream's 2015 email:

2015 ended with a bang. Woodstream Orchids traveled to Florida in December and purchased the Krull-Smith Phragmipedium Collection from June’s Orchid Estate. After a 1,000 mile drive in a 16 foot box truck (in one day, Tampa, FL to our nursery in Southern Maryland) we are still evaluating the purchase of hundreds of seedlings and divisions, many originating from the Eric Young Orchid Foundation on the Isle of Jersey and some of the best of The Orchid Zone in California, as well as HP Norton, Windy Hill…


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2017)

No. The plants from June's included stock they bought from HP previously.


----------



## orcoholic (Apr 13, 2017)

NYEric said:


> In addition to those mentioned, Mainstream Orchids usually has interesting seedlings. Orchid Inn Ltd. is good. Woodstream also.Clouds and Paramount from Canada. OZ on eBay if they show the plant. CGMOODY on eBay has recently sold some interesting plants but used stock photos , at least they were her own. Our own Chrismende has a Facebook business, seems to be good. If you can grow from flask, Flasks by Chuck Ackers is good.



Did you mean Main Street Orchids?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2017)

Yes. Mike always has some stuff.


----------



## abax (Apr 14, 2017)

I just received two orders from Tom at Fox Valley and Glen
at Piping Rock and both orders of divisions were excellent
and packed well. Very high on my list of reliable vendors
who respond quickly, give very fast tracking numbers and
are very friendly and courteous.


----------

